# Walking way



## amyw46 (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone ever feel like simply walking away? Packing a bag, walking out the front door, and never looking back? My stbx did this, and although I cant just up and leave like he did, I will do it one day. I will not stay in this house we were both unhappy in forever. I too want a new start, somewhere new. While I am jealous as hell he gets to do this now, as God as my witness I will do it too. Once my kids are settled, I am leaving, mortgage or not. My house isnt worth anything anyway.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

amyw46 said:


> Does anyone ever feel like simply walking away? Packing a bag, walking out the front door, and never looking back? My stbx did this, and although I cant just up and leave like he did, I will do it one day. I will not stay in this house we were both unhappy in forever. I too want a new start, somewhere new. While I am jealous as hell he gets to do this now, as God as my witness I will do it too. Once my kids are settled, I am leaving, mortgage or not. My house isnt worth anything anyway.


Yes...felt that way many times. Its much easier for men to be able to do it when kids are involved. Make them your priority not him. I read your story and I'm sorry you are going through this. There are some free support groups out there. Try and get involved in one. It will help. I know it hurts, but one day it will be better. Try and keep believing that. (((Hugs)))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

